# Cost of Worldmark credits?



## PClapham

I am looking for the cost structure of various levels of ownership-it must be here somewhere but can't find it!

For example, what does ownership of 10,000 credits cost per year?  12,000? etc.  I know it goes up; we own 7 k but I would like to know the cost for more credits (purpose is to exchange).

Thanks

Anita


----------



## Elan

http://www.wmcredits.net/maintenancefees.html


----------



## GregT

PClapham said:


> I am looking for the cost structure of various levels of ownership-it must be here somewhere but can't find it!
> 
> For example, what does ownership of 10,000 credits cost per year?  12,000? etc.  I know it goes up; we own 7 k but I would like to know the cost for more credits (purpose is to exchange).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anita



Anita,

Elan has given you the correct link, but I encourage you to consider renting credits -- they can be transferred easily for approximately the cost of the MFs.  Their is a sub-forum over at WMOwners.com where owners advertise what is available for rent.  As an example, last year I rented almost 40K credits to book a family reunion in Lake Tahoe -- we got a 3BR and two 2BR's for 8 nights -- all booked with rented credits, for approx the MFs.  Worldmark is a great system.

Good luck to you!

Best,

Greg


----------



## LLW

PClapham said:


> I am looking for the cost structure of various levels of ownership-it must be here somewhere but can't find it!
> 
> For example, what does ownership of 10,000 credits cost per year?  12,000? etc.  I know it goes up; we own 7 k but I would like to know the cost for more credits (purpose is to exchange).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Anita



Chart plus formula:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30625

$148.27 for the account, plus $114.98 for every 2,500-credit block.


----------

